# Goodyear ComforTred Tires



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad to hear your pleased with the new rubber, meoirosiosi - thank you for sharing!


----------



## bwaaso23 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had these tires installed for 50K miles so far and enjoy the nice ride they give. Tires still seem to have a lot of thread left.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

bwaaso23 said:


> I've had these tires installed for 50K miles so far and enjoy the nice ride they give. Tires still seem to have a lot of thread left.


50k in two weeks? **** you weren't kidding lol


----------

